# Temps de livraison ipod reconditionné



## jayjay075 (3 Août 2008)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous... Je suis sur Paris et je souhaite acheter un ipod touch reconditionné. Je me demande en combien de temps je pourrais le recevoir ? 
Il est expedié sous 24h, donc reçu en combien de temps ? 30 h ? 40 h ou 35 h ?  Plus ?!
D'où partent les itouch reconditionnés ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## fandipod (3 Août 2008)

Beh tout simplement tu veras bien quand tu le recevras lol mais en 48h!!!!!




Bonne soirée



Fandipod


----------



## jayjay075 (3 Août 2008)

donc en 48h je peux le recevoir, c'est sûr ?


----------



## fandipod (4 Août 2008)

Beh tu verras bien quand tu le recevras mais je pense en 48h mais pas sûr!!!!


----------



## jaybear (5 Août 2008)

jayjay075 a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes et à tous... Je suis sur Paris et je souhaite acheter un ipod touch reconditionné. Je me demande en combien de temps je pourrais le recevoir ?
> Il est expedié sous 24h, donc reçu en combien de temps ? 30 h ? 40 h ou 35 h ? Plus ?!
> D'où partent les itouch reconditionnés ?
> Merci d'avance.


 

Pour moi : I pod touch commandé sur le refurb Vendredi Midi , livraison Marseille le Lundi 11 H , apres confirmation par Tel du livreur de son passage a 10H . 
pas mal non ?


----------



## fandipod (5 Août 2008)

Voilà c'est bon tu es fixé jayjay075!!!!!!


----------



## jayjay075 (5 Août 2008)

super, je le recevrais donc jeudi je pense  allez ciao !


----------



## jayjay075 (6 Août 2008)

Ça fait un up en même temps, je ne peux pas editer.
Euh je voulais juste savoir si vous aussi vous avez reçu vos mails en retard quand vous avez commandé sur le site d'apple. D'abbord le mail de confirmation en retard de 24h et ensuite le mail concernant l'expedition est en retard de 9h u_u. J'ai reçu le mail disant "votre colis a bien été expedié" ce matin a 9h, alors que ça depasse de 9h le delai d'expedition donné par Apple.
Malheureusement dans le mail, ils ne disent pas quand le colis est parti. Je voudrais donc savoir si le mail etait juste en retard et donc l'ipod est parti maxi hier soirs à 23h ou alors il est vraiment parti ce matin a 9h et ça m'inquiette? ?


----------



## fandipod (6 Août 2008)

Tu verras bien quand tu le recevras!!!!!! C'est pas possible!!!!


----------



## JF (6 Août 2010)

J'ai commandé le mien et reçu en 48h via TNT.


----------

